# zine on media blindspots/ art praxis/ / /



## axolotl (Jan 21, 2010)

had this idea to direct some rage into a zine for people talking back to the media,
there's a lot of zines on DIY and political theory out there that's really inspiring but i want to add a focus on the traveling lifestyle, radical art, transgressive literature, & firsthand narratives of events/ views that the media ignores.

it'll be posted online to read and print, when i get enough submissions that seem to go together in themes, have enough time, etc.

still deciding if it will be fully copyleft or just all rights granted or whatnot

i'd love it if some folks from here could contribute anything they've got! 

especially:

*photos and stories from the road

*DIY advice that many people may not have heard before

*urban survival reports from different cities, my friends and i are working on compiling info for freegan/ homeless tips on ny, berlin, & amsterdam so far, any info on any city would be immensely appreciated, obviously no info whose leakage would jeopardize the further existence of any resources, but i would really like to see a good guide like this

also, if anyone with zine experience wants to lend some expertise in any way, that would be swell.

i made a blog for it, what follows is from qzqz.wordpress.com :


upcoming issue themes include: 

gentrification of subculture 
society of the spectacle 2.0 
direct action 
spaces/ places 
dirty words 
consciousness 


submissions suggestions (just starting points): 

manifestos. gonzo journalism. transgressive fiction. cultural & media critiques. poetic terror. reports of direct action. witnessings of political events. psycho- & socio- logical experiments. ideas for changing the established order. blueprints for free spaces. travelogues. mash-ups, cut-ups, culture-jams. recipes for non-consumables. diy inventions. photojournalism & visual fiction. photocopied souvenirs. subversive posters. inserructionary surrealism. deconstructionist & situationist theory. semiotic analysis of everyday life. primary-source research. transcultural artifacts. psychogeographical explorations. propaganda detournement. obscure histories. new mythologies. phenomenologies of the opressed. advice learned the hard way. replacements for fashion. omni-erotic adventures. psychotic visions. wildest hopes. outsider art. language play. LOVE AND RAGE. 

please send any art or writing you've got to: [email protected] 


and check out http://qzqz.wordpress.com


----------

